# Earring Stones



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

At the senior center, these earrings were marked as being amethyst. Being a rummage sale, tags can get erroneously marked. They look more like rose quartz to me, but I'm far from an expert on gemstones. Opinions?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2020)

The colour looks more like rose quartz but there is such a thing called pink amethyst. Not much help I know.


----------



## Lee (Feb 25, 2020)

No expert here but I thought amethyst was more on the purple side, they are different, and pretty, did you buy them?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

Pretty sure they are rose quartz. I have amethyst jewellery, and a fair bit of knowledge about natural and semi-precious stones, as I used to make jewellery.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2020)

No idea


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

amethyst



rose quartz


----------

